# Canadian seller for sky3ds ?



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Since I will get a refund from RHS, I would like to know where to buy a sky3ds.

Dont want to try nds-card.com since it cost 124$CAD.
R4is.com 102$CAD. cost 20$CAD less.

Does their better for lower price ?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

No one ?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> No one ?


 
http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/Sky-3DS-9.4.0-21x-USA/CANADA.html

its $88 with tax and shipping it come to $111.
they ship from canada and u can use Interac online money transfer to pay if u want


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

dragonblood9999 said:


> http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/Sky-3DS-9.4.0-21x-USA/CANADA.html
> 
> its $88 with tax and shipping it come to $111.
> they ship from canada and u can use Interac online money transfer to pay if u want


 
still 10$ more. Do they accept MasterCard or only visa?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> still 10$ more. Do they accept MasterCard or only visa?


 

yes u can use mastercard and visa


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll wait in february because of I am waiting from a refund from realhotstuff


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

still no refund.


----------



## smasbros (Jan 29, 2015)

You guys told us you would buy from Canada seller gamezway.com , don't know you have ordered from RHS, the RHS has no longer supply flashcards.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

Cancelled my order from gamezway since they cant use mastercard.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

I got my refund but can only use a MasterCard because the money is on it. So does there a reseller that accept mastercard and good price ?


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Check this out:- http://www.3dsgamerworld.com/sky3ds-no1-3ds-flashcard-supporting-3ds-92020-p-15.html

Ships from US. Its the best price around and it is also mentioned on ShopTemp.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> Check this out:- http://www.3dsgamerworld.com/sky3ds-no1-3ds-flashcard-supporting-3ds-92020-p-15.html
> 
> Ships from US. Its the best price around and it is also mentioned on ShopTemp.


 Ok I'll contact them for the shipping cost.


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 29, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Ok I'll contact them for the shipping cost.


 
Good Luck!


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> Good Luck!


 
I've read that they take alot of time to reply and the sky3ds have no label on it.


----------



## KJ1 (Jan 29, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> I've read that they take alot of time to reply and the sky3ds have no label on it.


 
OK, so check here and find the seller that best suits you! http://shoptemp.net/products/SKY3DS.html


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

Gozenbaby?


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Jan 30, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> I've read that they take alot of time to reply and the sky3ds have no label on it.


Please email to me,i will reply you in time.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 30, 2015)

Outch it cost 112$ CAD is always high...
http://sky-3ds.ca/3ds-dsi-dsi-xl/sk...s-consoles-compatible-with-3ds-v9-0-0-20.html this look not legit.

I found this too http://www.usar4.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21


----------



## xdrako23x (Feb 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## AkiC (Aug 21, 2015)

Did u get it yet? I'm looking for one 2 in canada.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 21, 2015)

If your gonna order from the US you might as well order from peachds since they take all forms of payment and use USPS (you can pay 8 for 3 day shipping) though you should really look for a canadian seller to avoid customs.


----------



## AkiC (Aug 21, 2015)

K thanks


----------



## peggy315 (Aug 24, 2015)

opps, the SKY is 71.5 euros from the site manialinker.com, i think it's the most cheap in european market, but i don't know how much the CAD it is, sorry about that


----------



## AkiC (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks, I bought it from wewaware . Really helpful seller and fast replies. Pretty sure it's not a scam, but still waiting to get the cart.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 15, 2016)

GD4 said:


> i am also located in Canada , i am geting mine sky3ds+ from this guys "  game4deal"  ,seems much fast and cheap!


lol this advertisement account is still active.


----------



## jigsawsgurl123 (Jun 24, 2016)

what about mod chip central


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Jun 29, 2016)

I want to share my experience with yours. My sky3ds is brought from 3dstown, only cost me $64.9 and i also get a free ACE3ds Plus as gift.


----------

